# How do I get profile picture under my name?



## Michelemarie (Jan 26, 2006)

I was able to get my picture in my profile, but I noticed that some members have their picture under their name in their posts - I really like that - but I can't figure out how to do it - can someone help me? Thanks.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Michele, those pictures are called avatars. Go to UserCP, then look on the control panel on the left, click on *Edit Avatar* under "Settings & Options". 
There you can upload the image of your choice directly in. However the picture should be the right size (quite small), make sure it is no larger than 80x80 pixels!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 26, 2006)

thank you for the help, i made sure my picture was 80x80 pixels, did what you said, saved the setting, and now the picture shows in the Avatar screen, but not when i post anything.  did i miss a step?


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2006)

We seem to be having problems with the avatar feature right now. The owner of the site is aware and I think he is trying to find someone who can fix this problem.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2006)

Take a look on "Edit avatar" again, maybe "Do not use avatar" is still checked?


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 26, 2006)

"use custom avatar" is checked.  hopefully it is a problem with the site and not me (hehe).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah!!  Let's blame it on someone else...     Just kidding.. I know this is frustrating, I hope the problem will get fixed soon and we will be able to see your picture!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 26, 2006)

its not you, I to still am unable to get my avatar to show up, it shows up in the control panel but not my posts... hopefully it will get fixed soon


----------



## licia (Jan 26, 2006)

I learn something here every day. I didn't even know there were pictures on the user profile page. I could have been seeing what some of you look like and didn't even know that.


----------



## Chatwon (Jan 26, 2006)

*Avatar *testing .....
hum-m-m-mm


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for testing Chatwon - let us know what we should do.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 27, 2006)

Any news Chatwon?


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm confused, why does this thread start with "Sticky:" - sorry for all the questions, I am new - don't you hate people like me?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2006)

"Sticky"  keeps the thread at or near the top of the thread list.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2006)

And no, we love people like you


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info Andy M and thanks for the good thought GB!  I learn something new everyday.


----------



## MJ (Jan 28, 2006)

We will make an announcement when the avatar feature is working again - then we can have one sticky for everyone who needs help.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks MJ!


----------

